# Here is a Free Tutorial



## Russmith007 (Apr 14, 2009)

After reading this "tutorial" I would conclude:

1. The author doesn't have a very good grip of the English language.

2. There is nothing there that isn't available for free here on the forum.

3. He gives some poor procedural advice, telling you to use powdered zinc for recovery of your gold... That will recover the gold, but not refine it. You should use SO2 gas, SMB or even Copperas to selectively precipitate the gold.

4. $9.00 though not much, is still WAY too much for this information.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 14, 2009)

Which tutorial?


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 14, 2009)

I think the tutorial got deleted.


----------



## Lou (Apr 14, 2009)

Seems that some posts are missing.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 14, 2009)

This individual was recently banned from the forum for rudeness, for which he refused to post a retraction and apology. He has since re-registered with a handle that is intended to be insulting to me. I will not tolerate such behavior on this forum. 

I have deleted his post, which was worthless in that the information contained within was not acceptable for those that prefer to learn to refine properly. Please read the comments by Russsmith007 concerning the information provided. That should suffice to satisfy the fact that it was not worth reading.

I will continue to delete posts by this individual. He is not a welcome member. 

A badly needed lesson may be learned here. Sometimes it's not worth winning the battle, when the war is lost in the end. 

NWAIGK?

Harold


----------



## aflacglobal (Apr 14, 2009)

The tutorial you mentioned was removed. I believe it was made by one of our members Precious Metal Recovery. Sold on e-bay, then bought and posted here. 

I did snag a copy for myself though.


----------

